# Notifications



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone else having trouble with notification? I'm seeing a lot of tags, likes and quotes that I'm not actually being notified of even though I've checked my settings and all apoear stop be correct.

@Lorian

@Hera


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Verno said:


> Anyone else having trouble with notification? I'm seeing a lot of tags, likes and quotes that I'm not actually being notified of even though I've checked my settings and all apoear stop be correct.
> 
> @Lorian
> 
> @Hera


I've noticed this. I have reported mine, while back.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Yep, me too.


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

@Verno

did you get this :thumb


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> I've noticed this. I have reported mine, while back.


Great so I'm not going mad then!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Verno said:


> Great so I'm not going mad then!


Can't confirm that


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

cris said:


> @Verno
> 
> did you get this :thumb


lol yes I got that one mate. But I'm not getting all of them. I only realise when looking at a thread after a couple of days to realise I've been quoted or tagged and not seen a notification for it.



Dark sim said:


> Can't confirm that


Impartial.....I like it!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> lol yes I got that one mate. But I'm not getting all of them. I only realise when looking at a thread after a couple of days to realise I've been quoted or tagged and not seen a notification for it.


Yeah im also getting it a lot mate, espcecially with @FelonE but tbh hes cvnt so im not thar arsed :lol: I also don't get Telbors


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Yeah im also getting it a lot mate, espcecially with @FelonE but tbh hes cvnt so im not thar arsed :lol: I also don't get Telbors


Same here mate! Perhaps they are just ignoring us :crying:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

yep same here.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> Same here mate! Perhaps they are just ignoring us :crying:


I get yours Verno so its all good in the hood


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Yeah im also getting it a lot mate, espcecially with @FelonE but tbh hes cvnt so im not thar arsed :lol: I also don't get Telbors


I don't get any notifications from felone. Probably blocked him.


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

@Verno

stop posting wise words of wisdom and you wont get quoted so much :whistling:

joking


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I don't get any notifications from felone. Probably blocked him.


I reckon the whole forum has probably blocked him for being a felon


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> I get yours Verno so its all good in the hood


yeah fcuk em lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I reckon the whole forum has probably blocked him for being a felon


lorian set it up this way I imagine lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> I reckon the whole forum has probably blocked him for being a felon





Dark sim said:


> lorian set it up this way I imagine lol


Lol perhaps


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

cris said:


> @Verno
> 
> stop posting wise words of wisdom and you wont get quoted so much :whistling:
> 
> joking


Me? Wise words?? Lol..... I like you :wub:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm certainly getting some notifications for likes and being tagged, and haven't noticed any I haven't been notified of although there may be some of course.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm certainly getting some notifications for likes and being tagged, and haven't noticed any I haven't been notified of although there may be some of course.


Your a w**ker....

Not srs

*lets hope you don't get this


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Your a w**ker....
> 
> Not srs
> 
> *lets hope you don't get this


You need to tag @Ultrasonic too mate

Just in case :thumb


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> You need to tag @Ultrasonic too mate
> 
> Just in case :thumb


Hes deffo not got it :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I dunno mate might be driving round to yours right now lol!

im outta likes lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> I dunno mate might be driving round to yours right now lol!
> 
> im outta likes lol


You didnt quote me.... No wonder i didnt get the fecking notification :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Same here vern.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> You didnt quote me.... No wonder i didnt get the fecking notification


Don't you start getting pedantic!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Feeling the love here lol

Tossers


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Verno said:


> You need to tag @Ultrasonic too mate
> 
> Just in case :thumb


Using my phone right now so no notification, but I'll see if I get one on my PC tonight...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


> Using my phone right now so no notification, but I'll see if I get one on my PC tonight...


Same here mate. No notification of this post.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Verno said:


> Same here mate. No notification of this post.


I got a Tapatalk notification that you liked my post, but it doesn't show up when you view the post.

There is a disconnect between what happens in Tapatalk and what happens in the web version I think. I suspect the notifications I get in the web version are for threads I replied to on the web version. If I try to go to notifications in Tapatalk it crashes, and I guess this is where we may need to change things...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> I got a Tapatalk notification that you liked my post, but it doesn't show up when you view the post.


I've had this quite a few times, someone likes a post, but then nothing on the actual post.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Keeks said:


> I've had this quite a few times, someone likes a post, but then nothing on the actual post.


My guess has always been that this means someone liked the post in Tapatalk rather than on the web version? I'll like your post via Tapatalk...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> My guess has always been that this means someone liked the post in Tapatalk rather than on the web version? I'll like your post via Tapatalk...


Ahh, its shows the like but I've got no notification that you quoted me when on PC.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> You need to tag @Ultrasonic too mate


Everyone will be excited to hear that I did get a notification about this tag in the PC version.

To be honest, whilst we can't actually tag anyone using Tapatalk, getting alerts about being tagged is probably being a bit ambitious.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Ahh, its shows the like but I've got no notification that you quoted me when on PC.


If you want to, that probably you can probably fix here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/notifications/options/

If you scroll down there is a '*Someone quotes a comment or post I made' option, *which I guess you may not have the notification option ticked for?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> If you want to, that probably you can probably fix here:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/notifications/options/
> 
> If you scroll down there is a '*Someone quotes a comment or post I made' option, *which I guess you may not have the notification option ticked for?


Thanks, but I've got notifications on, and get some but the odd one I don't get, bizarre!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@Verno @Dark sim @Jamieson @A1243R @BettySwallocks @Ultrasonic @Plate @Keeks

I've just changed the process by which notifications get sent.

If anyone still has a problem please let me know the following:

1. Whether you are referring to an Email or a Site Notification (i.e. the 'alarm bell' icon)
2. What the notification should have been for - New PM? Quote? etc.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

‌



Lorian said:


> @Verno @Dark sim @Jamieson @A1243R @BettySwallocks @Ultrasonic @Plate @Keeks
> 
> I've just changed the process by which notifications get sent.
> 
> ...


@Lorian I am not getting site notifications when I am quoted or when somebody has liked my posts.

Thanks

MBR


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

My quotes or likes aren't always showing again.

Thanks.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/258482-almost-there/?do=embed

started a thread the other day

'likes' or 'mentions' are not showing on the bell icon (notification)


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

swole troll said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/258482-almost-there/?do=embed
> 
> started a thread the other day
> 
> 'likes' or 'mentions' are not showing on the bell icon (notification)


Yes same thing is happening. Happened a week or 2 a go also. Been fine up until today. Some come through, some aren't.


----------

